

Most startups have the wrong idea of UX - vindicated
http://52weeksofux.com/post/890289075/startuxs

======
mattmanser
Nothing in that article seems to me to represent the role a UX Designer should
take.

She seems more interested in making strategic business decisions than
designing the UX.

